# how to install dropbox [SOLVED]

## monsm

Hi,

I am running Gnome 3 on an amd64 system.  I have tried to install dropbox, but have problems running it.

I found 2 packages in portage:

```

[I] gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.9 (~)0.7.0 (~)0.7.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  0.7.1(01:03:10 03/04/12)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.dropbox.com/

     Description:         Store, Sync and Share Files Online

[U] net-misc/dropbox

     Available versions:  (~)1.2.13!m!s (~)1.2.13-r1!m!s (~)1.2.13-r2!m!s (~)1.2.24!m!s (~)1.2.24-r1!m!s (~)1.2.48!m!s (~)1.2.48-r1!m!s (~)1.2.51!m!s (~)1.2.51-r1!m!s {librsync-bundled}

     Installed versions:  1.2.51!m!s(22:22:32 02/22/12)

     Homepage:            http://dropbox.com/

     Description:         Dropbox daemon (pretends to be GUI-less)
```

So I installed both.

I try to run: "dropbox start".  It asks for my login details and seems to start and I can see the sync icons on the folder for a while, but then it seems to stop for some reason.  When I try "dropbox status" it says it isn't running.  The dropbox website doesn't seem to be much help either.

Any clues?

Mons  :Question: Last edited by monsm on Wed Mar 07, 2012 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barureddy

Sync to the latest portage tree. Use the librsync-bundled use flag when installing dropbox and it should work. You can find the bug in bugzilla.

----------

## monsm

 *barureddy wrote:*   

> Sync to the latest portage tree. Use the librsync-bundled use flag when installing dropbox and it should work. You can find the bug in bugzilla.

 

Thanks for the tip.  Now all sorted   :Very Happy: 

Mons

----------

## chmod000

Worked for me too...

thanks

----------

## cerddwr

And it worked for me as well.  Many thanks.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## gr650

Same here, adding

```

# otherwise dropbox won't start

net-misc/dropbox librsync-bundled

```

to /etc/portage/package.use and re-emerging dropbox makes it work flawlessly. Thanks.

----------

